

Minecraft gamers tear virtual Denmark to the ground - lelf
http://cphpost.dk/news/minecraft-gamers-tear-virtual-denmark-to-the-ground.9385.html

======
Pxtl
I wonder if they could set up some kind of "regenerating Denmark" minecraft
mod that causes the "saved" file to gradually and automatically re-grow while
non-Denmark features automatically gradually erode.

~~~
gus_massa
Some of the user generated content is probably good. Usually bad content get
more publicity. They should have a method to add mark some of the new features
as permanent.

Another possibility is to have some “moderators” wit a superpower to restore a
section to the backup version. I don’t know if this is difficult to implement.

------
JohnTHaller
John Gabriel's Greater Internet Fuckwad Theory: [http://www.penny-
arcade.com/comic/2004/03/19](http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2004/03/19)

------
weavie
I'm not surprised. The first thing my sons friends do when he invites them
onto his server is see how much of it they can blow up.

Unlike my son, at least these guys have backups of their world.

------
NAFV_P
> _A user of the entertainment, social networking and news website Reddit,
> RandomDKguy, posted a screenshot of American tanks invading an area of
> Copenhagen, complete with a number of Stars and Stripes flying, under the
> title ‘Americans are going amok in the Denmark map in Minecraft’._

It could be much worse, some arsehole might decide to build branches of
Macdonalds' all over the place.

~~~
kawsper
They already have 86 restaurants (most of them is franchises) in Denmark, and
in 2011 their total revenue were $300.000.000 in Denmark alone.

They have already invaded :)

~~~
NAFV_P
In February of 2000 I was in Madrid (being in a mountainous area it can get
surprisingly cold at night), and recall standing in a square in the city
centre. Look down one street, Maccie-D's, turn 30 degrees left to gaze down
another street, Maccie-D's, turn another 90 degrees left, Maccie-D's. Below
the hostel I was staying in, etcetera..

I think the term 'pandemic' is more appropriate than 'invasion'.

------
cooper12
The server admins should have anticipated this. That's why there are many
server plugins you can install to prevent griefing or building. They should
have made the world read-only.

~~~
Pxtl
If you can't deform the terrain then it isn't really Minecraft, is it?

~~~
TheCapn
Depends on your goals. The core game is Minecraft but mods have existed for a
long time that make "Hunger Games" style adventure where your tools and foods
must be earned.

------
wtbob
> A user of the entertainment, social networking and news website Reddit,
> RandomDKguy, posted a screenshot of American tanks invading an area of
> Copenhagen, complete with a number of Stars and Stripes flying, under the
> title ‘Americans are going amok in the Denmark map in Minecraft’.

Gosh, wouldn't it be great if it were possible to connect this article to that
picture? Maybe we could call that technology 'linking.'

------
EvenThisAcronym
Only someone who hasn't played Minecraft would be surprised at this. Altering
the scenery is half the fun of the game, anyway (the other half is building
cool stuff).

------
DanBC
If they escaped giant obsidian underground swastikas and dongs everywhere they
got off lightly.

------
j_m_b
The Minecraft world is not static. Plants grow, altering the landscape.
Creepers destroy things, which can alter water channels. Thats before the fact
that the fundamental gameplay element is to break down blocks into useful
items. I guess they will reload the map until people play properly and "with
respect". Thanks Denmark, for giving us the world's first Minecraft
dictatorship!

~~~
Aljam
Being a dictator in Minecraft isn't really new. I mean I used rule with an
iron fist. Then I didn't care any more and made a pvp server. I'm surprised
they don't have the WorldGuard plugin installed. That way they wouldn't have
to constantly roll back the map.

